# Type and food.



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey guys! 
So few months something ago there was a lot of 'what is the music of type X" and such, "What functions this song made from". How about food? I find many ILI who have an interest in being really into making food a science, boiling down the variabels that is important. SEE make great food and so do LIE from my experience. Alphas eat pizza and delta make weird homemade stuff.

What food, what quadra?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm an Alpha and I hate pizza. I would rather die than eat pizza. My favorite food is milk, I eat a lot of milk (frozen milk for food, liquid milk for drink).

Hm, I think the species of milk one prefers can be type related. I eat cow milk. Some people goat milk. I think there are some other milk. Most people had human milk at some point.

I also eat apples and bananas. Do you eat apples and bananas? What about carrots? I think apples could be an Fe ego thing. You are also an Fe ego. So do you eat apples.

Once my photosynthesis system is complete, this thread will be moot


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

My foods are cultural (as I grew up) or "they hurt my tummy." That's the extent of "food" to me. It's just there to keep me moving. It either "works right" or it doesn't.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Captain Mclain said:


> Alphas eat pizza and delta make weird homemade stuff.


Isn't it the other way around? No wait... they both do weird homemade stuff


----------



## Auburn (Dec 21, 2008)

Alpha here... 
I don't give much attention to the culinary arts, so I end up with a grab-and-go approach to food. Things like ramen and pizza (the kind you put in your oven for 15 minutes) have been staples, but I've since started to shift.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> My foods are cultural (as I grew up) or "they hurt my tummy." That's the extent of "food" to me. It's just there to keep me moving. It either "works right" or it doesn't.


?

You don't like to gorge on FINE food? Man, fine food is seriously one of reasons to live lol!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> ?
> 
> You don't like to gorge on FINE food? Man, fine food is seriously one of reasons to live lol!


Fine food is really tasty food that tastes fresh and doesn't hurt my stomach. Problem with FINE food is that most of it is a name, and a price, and is garbage food.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

I like strong-flavored, savory food. Probably because I grew up in Latin America, but anything I eat has to be damn strong. If it's sweet, it needs a little spice to appeal to me. Like a sour touch. If it's salty, I expect a strong punch in my mouth. 

I end up fitting too much food in my mouth so it feels "strong". 

Ohhh and pizza's the best.

I had to wait until I was hungry to write this post, because otherwise I don't care about food.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Uhhhhhhhhh.......

Feels like I should say, "Giggitty."


----------

